# Where to get feeding dish



## BBXB (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi, I've been trying to find ash trays to use as food dishes. Went to Walmart and dollarama and nothing. Anyone have any other ideas or where I can find some ash trays lol.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

clay saucers in walmart or the dollar store do perfect for feeding dishes and don't contain anything harmful to the shrimps...like plastic stuff.


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

I got 20 polyurethane lab grade petri dishes on eBay. Made 40 feeding dishes 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

The glass dishes for cream brulee from Costco do the job well (not to mention how tasty those cream brulee are), or buy the candle holders in IKEA.

However, I find feeding dish not working very well because some greedy shrimps will grab the food and go somewhere else to eat, followed by a bunch of other shrimps trying to get a piece. But I guess having it is still better than not, especially if you teach your shrimps some "dish manners" ;-)


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Clean clay saucers can also be found at plant nurseries, down to quite small sizes.


----------



## BBXB (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Will take a look at a couple.


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

Use a soap dish or next time you go for dimsum steal the little dish that your hot sauce comes in.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

ideal shrimp feeding trays cost like $15 online -_- thats crazy


----------

